# My new Trek and I got smashed by a car.



## shawatsea (Apr 14, 2012)

I' m not that experienced in bike repair and I don't know if I need to take it the the shop or can I learn from this and just fix it myself. The forks, front wheel and front brakes are toast. Any suggestions?? Thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

shawatsea said:


> I' m not that experienced in bike repair and I don't know if I need to take it the the shop or can I learn from this and just fix it myself. The forks, front wheel and front brakes are toast. Any suggestions?? Thanks


First off, glad you're ok (assuming you are). 

Trek has a crash replacement policy, so I suggest bringing your bike back to your LBS, having them assess the damage and go from there. If the frame is intact there's a possibility that just the fork and front brake need to be replaced. The front wheel may or may not be able to be re-trued, but that too may need to be replaced - or the hub re-laced to a new rim.


----------



## shawatsea (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks, I have a couple of screws in my hip, shattered color-bone and some broke ribs. I won't be riding any this week, so I'll drop it off and see what they can do. Thanks PJ352!!! I didn't know about the crash replacement policy.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

shawatsea said:


> Thanks, I have a couple of screws in my hip, shattered color-bone and some broke ribs. I won't be riding any this week, so I'll drop it off and see what they can do. Thanks PJ352!!! I didn't know about the crash replacement policy.


Whoa. You have me beat. All I ever experienced was a broken collar bone. Kept me off the road for 7 weeks, but I still used the stationary trainer. Hope you're back riding soon.

Re: the crash replacement policy. The replacement parts won't be free, but should be discounted to the point of providing you incentive to going with the OE parts, which is what companies offering this hope for.


----------



## wwells (Apr 13, 2012)

Do you care to share details of your unscheduled dismount? This newbie might pick up some wisdom from your pain.


----------



## shawatsea (Apr 14, 2012)

car> car > RED LIGHT
truck truck RED LIGHT 
ME /\
Basically I was sitting at a red light when the truck driver motioned for me to cut in front of him. As I pushed past him the light turned green and a car coming over a hill on the far side just saw the green light. About the time I passed him the car also passed him. And we collided to say the least. The girl driving had no way of seeing me and by the time I saw her I hit my brakes but it was to late. She got my front tire and fork. I landed on her windshield and when she stopped it through me on my right hip and fractured my hip. That's the easy version.


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

ouch.... man you could have been killed... thank God you're somewhat ok..

i had a car make an illegal U turn right in front of me....... I was going downhill and this knucklehead pulls out of a parking spot in front and immediately turns around right in front of me...

i was going too fast and slammed into his side going completely over the rear deck... 
i was lucky cause i rolled over and landed on my back with my backpack... 

bike was trashed... and do you believe he took off?

i wish you a speedy recovery....

let me know how the Trek issue turns out... I also have a Trek and it's good know how they respond to these situations...


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

shawatsea said:


> Basically I was sitting at a red light when the truck driver motioned for me to cut in front of him.


Bingo. When someone wants to give up their right of way on your behalf, don't take it.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

wooglin said:


> Bingo. When someone wants to give up their right of way on your behalf, don't take it.


Agreed. That's how they thin the herd. One lines you up, and the other mows you down.


----------



## wwells (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmmm. Message received. Glad you are going to be OK.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

shawatsea said:


> car> car > RED LIGHT
> truck truck RED LIGHT
> ME /\
> Basically I was sitting at a red light when the truck driver motioned for me to cut in front of him. As I pushed past him the light turned green and a car coming over a hill on the far side just saw the green light. About the time I passed him the car also passed him. And we collided to say the least. The girl driving had no way of seeing me and by the time I saw her I hit my brakes but it was to late. She got my front tire and fork. I landed on her windshield and when she stopped it through me on my right hip and fractured my hip. That's the easy version.


I'm not sure I understand this correctly --

You passed a truck on the right (truck was letting you go to the front of the queue for the light) and the car passed the same truck (not seeing you) from the left as the light changed hit you from the side when she merged into your lane? Had you not hit the brakes would she have hit you squarely from behind then? Do you know what the approximate speeds of you and the car were at this point? 

That really sucks. 

It also sounds like in that scenario the driver probably wouldn't be considered at-fault. Is that why you're not expecting compensation from her insurance?


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

wooglin said:


> Bingo. When someone wants to give up their right of way on your behalf, don't take it.


Agreed. Never, never, _never_ do this. Stop and put your foot on the ground to show a driver that you aren't moving, take your hands off the bars and sit up if you have to.

Drivers do stuff like that here, and they're trying to be helpful and kind. However, nobody has any idea what's going on so it's a bad situation for everyone. It slows that driver down, then the others behind get agitated when they're being delayed for no apparent reason. The cyclist ends up with the short end of the stick, obviously. 

So, my recommendation is to never take a right of way that a driver gives you. Only go through an intersection on a green, come to a full stop at a sign, etc. Basically, operating your vehicle (bike) 'by the book' will be most likely to give drivers a good idea of what you're doing. When drivers are confused and try to figure out what's going on, then it's anybody's guess what _they'll_ do. And again, you're on the short end of the stick...

Glad the OP is going to be OK, that's one scary accident right there.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank God you are alive mate, that's what matters..


----------



## bike71 (Apr 25, 2012)

Think imma just do some country riding! Glad to here you okay.


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

THANK GOD you are alright! You could've been killed, she had insurance right? that should help with doctors bills and replacing your bike. In California the Insured motorist would take care of that stuff for you, a claims adjuster would be pretty quick to help and get the case closed as quickly as possible.
Im an old city road bike guy and I always wait for that green for me to go and i never ASS U ME that they see. I try to stay on the Bike path that have up here that runs parallel with the Sprinter Train. I will whistle at the motorist or yell at the car "HEY" and make them look at me and try to make eye contact with them before i step out to cross the intersection(and I always push that button so i have the walk signal sign Because they are ALWAYS looking to the left and making that right turn and I know they are NOT watching for Peds or cyclists.
But i digress. Im glad you are ok:thumbsup: Now a speedy recovery and get back on that Scooter:thumbsup:


----------



## Nitefeatherz (May 24, 2012)

If you got the insurance information of the person who hit you (and if you were that seriously hurt I would hope you did!) then shouldn't the car insurance replace your bike and cover the costs of the repair?? 

After all- if someone crashed into your house wouldn't you expect them to cover it?

If the cost is covered- especially with injuries- I would go to the LBS even if you did know how to fix it yourself. Focus yourself on healing your body- let the LBS heal your bike.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah I hope you got the drivers info because they should be paying for your medical and property damage...I.e. your bike.


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

shawatsea said:


> Thanks, I have a couple of screws in my hip, shattered color-bone and some broke ribs. I won't be riding any this week, so I'll drop it off and see what they can do. Thanks PJ352!!! I didn't know about the crash replacement policy.


ooh man. that sounds bad.. I hope you recover soon..


----------

